# Leaving on a jet plane...................



## Hogwildz (Nov 9, 2011)

Of to see the lil woman tomorrow. Flight from Wilkes Barre, to Newark, Newark, NJ to Portland, OR
My body does not like these flights. But the lil lady will ease my pain.
May be my list trip out if our plan to get her here next June works out.
Love this excited feeling every time I go. Don't get that much anymore with anything else.
Man o man, she is in trouble LMAO.
The Summit used to do that, now love the start of the season, and mid way through, am ready for spring.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a great trip Hogz...I know you will... ;-) 
That sounds like a long day of traveling, I hope the flights are somewhat close together. I hate when you have to waste several hours waiting for the next flight. 
How long are you goin for?


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 9, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Have a great trip Hogz...I know you will... ;-)
> That sounds like a long day of traveling, I hope the flights are somewhat close together. I hate when you have to waste several hours waiting for the next flight.
> How long are you goin for?



Avg about 2 hr layover each plane change. 2 planes out, 3 back.
Going tomorrow coming back Tuesday. 6 days, 2 spent flying 4 to actually have time together. Better than nuttin.
Trip back goes from Portland, to Chicago, To Newark, to Avoca. Kinda don't mind the break in Chicago. 6-1/2 hours straight really hurts me.
Last trip was 3 planes out, 4 back.
The things we do for love.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a good trip my friend.


----------



## pen (Nov 9, 2011)

Enjoy!

pen


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 9, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can eat a LOT of peanuts on 3 flights sir. Might want to bring your own. Remeber to do your stretches, stay limber and all that kind of thing. If its get too quiet on the flight ask those around you "should the wing really look like that?"...just gets peeps going. Be safe.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't wear too much jewelry Hogz....that pi$$e$ off them off in the airport.... :coolgrin: 
I hear it all the time...."Mam....step to the side.....please put your arms straight out away from your body..."
I don't even wear half of my bracelets when I travel but it still poses a problem....dammit
I don't take you for a "jewelry" type o guy anyways.... :lol:


----------



## fossil (Nov 9, 2011)

Travel safely, and enjoy the trip, brother.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a great trip Hog, I'm real happy for you two. Portland is a great town, good food, good drink and lots to do.


----------



## Dix (Nov 9, 2011)

Enjoy Hog, say hi for us


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks all. I don't wear much jewelry to start with.
Good thing the detector don't pick up Glocks....J/K
I always get searched anyways. Even find those notes in my bags informing me my check on was searched. 
Must be my sparkling personality.

Gonna eat a few Percocets pre flight, and continue to feed myself them until I feel no pain, or knock myself out.
I might pound a few shots down at the airport bar prior to loading. Even if I can't numb the pain, it will sure numb my head! ;-)
Looks like it is warmer here, than out there....that ain't right, but oh well.


----------



## webbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I just flew coast to coast - only one stop each way.....

My body doesn't like it either....the flights are fine, but I don't adopt to the time zone changes very well....

Enjoy, though....the views will be nice!


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 10, 2011)

Taking the 361 with you? :lol: 

Gary


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 10, 2011)

You sound as busted up as me young'un. Hope the fiance is like a nurse or a surgeon or something.  :lol:


----------



## Dix (Nov 10, 2011)

Hay Hogs, check my sig for a nice place to take a ride to in Eagle Creek 

It's in Clackamas County.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah. Like he is going to see the outdoors for any of the four days.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 10, 2011)

Outdoors, indoors, wherever, whenever! ;-)


----------



## Dix (Nov 10, 2011)

It was just a thought, I can't get there right now  %-P


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 10, 2011)

Have a safe and eventful trip Hog.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck Hog. I hope the trip turns out better than you expected.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 16, 2011)

Trip went great. Rained the entire time just about, but that don't make or break the trip.
Hated leaving. Last flight back was a total fiasco, as usual. Tired as hell.
Will post some photos later.


----------



## Jags (Nov 16, 2011)

Good to hear that you had a great trip...and I didn't hear any news reports of instances with the TSA, so I guess thats good too. ;-)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 17, 2011)

Still waiting for photos......Hogzy.....   :lol:


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 17, 2011)

Photos as promised.
My future wife and family.
11/10/2011 to 11/15/2011 visit for my woman's birthday.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2011)

Priceless!!


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 17, 2011)

More of the lil woman, family and myself...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome Hogz......your new family is beautiful.....I am so happy for you


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 17, 2011)

Oregon side & windmills near Yakima, WA


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2011)

Fantastic buddy. Three females in the house. A whole new experience, right?  ;-)


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 17, 2011)

More windmills, Washington's version of Stonehenge, the valley below, snow on the pass(forget which one).


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 17, 2011)

and a few more scenic shots


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks all. I feel almost guilty for how happy I am. 
I am outnumbered 3 to one LOL, but I tower over the 3 lovely ladies by 13 inches at least.
I swore never again for 20 something years, but life has taken a turn into a new direction, and I am going for the gusto.
I feel blessed and lucky, and hope the 3 beauties don't gang up on me too bad LOL.
Must be getting soft in my middle years. No regrets.


----------



## webbie (Nov 17, 2011)

I had three ladies in the house - plus the dog - for a long time. Loved it....

Hey, she looks sorta normal...unlike the cave dude. 
 :cheese: 

Time to trim the locks, buddy, and go for a George Clooney look.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 17, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Time to trim the locks, buddy, and go for a George Clooney look.



The George Clooney look is so passe..Craig.... >:-( 
Hogz is rockin the long hair thang....I think it is rather attractive on him....just my opinion.....
Rock on Hogzy... ;-P


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Trip went great. Rained the entire time just about, but that don't make or break the trip.
> Hated leaving. Last flight back was a total fiasco, as usual. Tired as hell.
> Will post some photos later.



Welcome back Hog! I recall you were gonna pop the question a while back.. Did she say yes? 

Ray

Edit: Never mind just saw the other posts and pics.. Congrats on a beautiful woman and children!


----------



## Dix (Nov 18, 2011)

Love the pics, Hogz  Lovely new family 

Better get that 30 installed, you're going to need a man cave


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Thanks all. I feel almost guilty for how happy I am.
> I am outnumbered 3 to one LOL, but I tower over the 3 lovely ladies by 13 inches at least.
> I swore never again for 20 something years, but life has taken a turn into a new direction, and I am going for the gusto.
> I feel blessed and lucky, and hope the 3 beauties don't gang up on me too bad LOL.
> Must be getting soft in my middle years. No regrets.



Love the pics . . . love the scenery . . . but mostly I love how you can see just how happy you are (and she is) in the pics . . . everyone deserves to be happy . .. no guilt is necessary.


----------

